# Nishtar Medical College, Multan



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

hay everyone,

As more and more students are becoming interested in knowing about Nishtar Medical College, Multan ( NMC), so its the high time to start a thread about it as well. here it goes >>>

Lets start the discussions about NMC here!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

*A brief history of Nishtar Medical College, Multan*

History affords few examples of an institution which comes into being as an embodiment of a peoples' dream and then exists as a living monument to Service and Discipline.

Nishtar Medical College,Multan is one such institution.Its very name holds a special element of grandeur as it was Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar,the then Governor of the Punjab,whose dynamism and humane leadership made the peoples' dream come true in 1951.An unique role was played by Dr.Jamal Bhutta,Sitara-e-imtiaz, who was the founding principal and Project Director.

It was first started on 16th December 1950.it started with a phone call by Commissioner Rawalpindi to Commissioner Multan to collect a million Rs. by the people of Multan if they want to have a Medical college in their city. With in 4 weeks they had over a million Rs in their donation cell.When the foundation stone was laid over 3.3 million Rs had been collected by the generous contribution by the people. It is also a cultural landmark as regards architecture. Mr. Somjee has given it a uniquely elegant Islamic touch with its familiar domes and the Tower.Classes started on 1st October 1951.Since then Nishtar has never looked back...

This college has given over 10,000 graduates to Pakistan; its hospital is serving over 20 million people of southern Punjab. The college can proudly claim to have given thousands of graduates to Pakistan and the world community at large. These,in turn,are serving humanity and bringing laurels to their Alma mater and this process continues. NMC has justified the faith which its initiators reposed in it and at present its destiny is in hands which certainly have ability and zeal to keep the torch burning !


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

The following link is useful as there's much info about NMC, Multan out there as well.

Nishtar Medical College, Multan, Pakistan. PakMed InfoGlobe http://pakmed.net


----------



## spideybug (Dec 13, 2006)

*Photos of NMC*

Hey guys, I've attached several photos that I took of different places around campus, including hostels, hospital, and college. If you have any questions or need more information about something, don't hesitate to ask. Enjoy!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you so much spideybug! It's really a great feeling to see other members contributing as well!

Thanks for helping make this forum the best. #yes


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Here's the link for NMC's official web page under UHS,Lahore :

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice work Ammara! 

I would also like to include one more thing:

The cost of Foreign Seat under Self Finance is $7000 USD

Seats available:

MBBS 
4 Foreign Students on Self Finance basis
10 Foreign Students on Technical Assistance Basis

More info can be found here: King Edward Medical University


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Hmmmm....seems like a good college, and spideybug it indeed is very nice of you to post these pictures...and hey is that a swimming pool on the roof of the building, in the 3rd picture on the second row? Or maybe that's something else...anyways...nice.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup thats a swimming pool right across from Qasim Hall Boys Hostel...


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!! Is there a swimming pool near the girl's hostel as well...that would be nice...!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

thx Wasan. i will try to get more pics of the campus and upload them as soon as i find time to....


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Junnat said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!! Is there a swimming pool near the girl's hostel as well...that would be nice...!


noopps,theres no pool for the girls yet!


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

spideybug said:


> Hey guys, I've attached several photos that I took of different places around campus, including hostels, hospital, and college. If you have any questions or need more information about something, don't hesitate to ask. Enjoy!


 
who are u spideybug????

ali/mustafa/imran/jehanghir/fasi?
one of the canadian larkis?


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Nice work Ammara!
> 
> I would also like to include one more thing:
> 
> ...


ive been told by sources high up that PTAP is being discontinued for North American Students. This may already be in effect...or it taking effect the next addmission year.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> noopps,theres no pool for the girls yet!


no pool for guys either....the pool is only used by the army for exersize and training.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Blindfury86,

Please try to consolidate your posts into one post at a time. The multi-quote option is available for this reason.

Thanks.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Blindfury86,
> 
> Please try to consolidate your posts into one post at a time. The multi-quote option is available for this reason.
> 
> Thanks.


sorry got a lil excited


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

spideybug said:


> Hey guys, I've attached several photos that I took of different places around campus, including hostels, hospital, and college. If you have any questions or need more information about something, don't hesitate to ask. Enjoy!


mummra rules


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

can anyone please tell me how and when can i apply for addmission for the jan 2009 session
thnx in advance


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well u will have to give the Entry test taken all over Punjab and then give ur priority to NMC!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

i have n FSc 1 score or 69% and expect a part 2 score of 85-85%so that makes my overall %age to 74-76%what could my chances be to get into nishtar moreover i am an overseas pakistani giving federal board intermediate exams
thanx


----------



## elysium_111 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Fellow Foreign Nishtarians.

How many Canadians n Americans are in NMC? I'm not exactly well aware of that many; a friend of mine told me that majority foreigners are arnd but in disguise. I know the American dude in first yr BDS, 2 otra girls in mbbs 1st yr, but......................where r all the rest of u at????? Once, I heard some North American dude accents in a crowd, but I didn't get a proper look at them. I mean, we all look like typical Pakistanis, but once we open our mouths itz quite obvious that we're not 4m arnd here. 

I've a favor to ask fellow foreign Nishtarians who r in Pharma n Patho this yr or last year: where'd u all do CNS drugs, anti-fungals, anti-cancer, and antibiotics 4m? is Dr.Imami's notes good enuf? Where did u do bacteriology 4m?

Anyway, I'd like 2c sm North American pride n c what u ppl look like, since I seriously don't know u all. Reason is cuz I'm in BDS and the only foreigner in the class, so I don't really have much interaction with "the other side." 

c ya arnd.


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

hi i put down nishtar as my first choice when i applied thru hec...... what are my chances if i have a score aroun 790....??? and if ii have a good enough safarish


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

elysium_111 said:


> Hi Fellow Foreign Nishtarians.
> 
> How many Canadians n Americans are in NMC? I'm not exactly well aware of that many; a friend of mine told me that majority foreigners are arnd but in disguise. I know the American dude in first yr BDS, 2 otra girls in mbbs 1st yr, but......................where r all the rest of u at????? Once, I heard some North American dude accents in a crowd, but I didn't get a proper look at them. I mean, we all look like typical Pakistanis, but once we open our mouths itz quite obvious that we're not 4m arnd here.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you'd be the BDS larki in 2nd year who became quite famous for taking your own lota to the bathroom #laugh 

Nezam -- BDS 1st Year (Falls Church, Virginia; pretty boy in shalwaar kameez)
Suhail -- MBBS 1st Year (Las Vegas, tall dude with a light mustache)
2 chics -- MBBS 1st Year (one from Ohio, other from Canada...but says she's from VA...my inside sources tell me)

Me, Humza -- MBBS 2nd Year (Washington DC, dude who talks on the radio)
Imran -- MBBS 2nd Year (Chicago; curly hair dude with a motorcycle)
Jahangir -- MBBS 2nd Year -- now in AIMC (Toronto; long hair guy...basically from here)
Taimur -- MBBS 3rd Year -- now in AIMC (Los Angeles; always plays basketball, always got a bottle of water in hand)

Ali -- 4th Year MBBS (glasses; Vancouver. speaks urdu so much that his english is messed up)
Mustafa -- 4th Yr MBBS (Amreeki, New Mexico; big guy with spikes)
Got to hand it to Nishtar. Word spreads.



bkhan08 said:


> hi i put down nishtar as my first choice when i applied thru hec...... what are my chances if i have a score aroun 790....??? and if ii have a good enough safarish


790 you may get BDS easily
MBBS on self-finance with difficulty....if you're sifarish is good then tell the dude's who make the seats to change you to a Saudi seat...they have 60 seats for Pakistan and only about 30 come, so you'd have a seat. Let's see how good your sifarish is...

Depends on who else is applying this year and what your competition is. When I applied I got the seat with 851 marks, number 2 dude got in with 840 marks.


----------



## Imy_Coke (Aug 6, 2007)

BKKhan as rdhumza sais your chances depend on how well your sifarish is cause 75% for NMC might be a bit low, any1 correct me if im wrong

Elysium-


> Anyway, I'd like 2c sm North American pride n c what u ppl look like, since I seriously don't know u all. Reason is cuz I'm in BDS and the only foreigner in the class, so I don't really have much interaction with "the other side."


LOL i didnt reallize there was a demilitarized zone..
oh yeah before u read dr. imamis notes get some kinda fundamental basis if you plan on going back to the states, And i do have something here, right now, im not sure if what im holding is american pride orrrrrr...
Q.H.
P.S.-Humza, the guy with curly hair and a motorcycle, LOL, thats the best darn description ive heard of myself ever, 
now do you wanna know how id describe you....?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

blindfurry i find it fun the comment on tamiur, yea he is a really good basketball player and yea also Jahangir is here!


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> blindfurry i find it fun the comment on tamiur, yea he is a really good basketball player and yea also Jahangir is here!


Hahaha. I hear Jahangir is the MOST POPULAR Foreigner in AIMC.
It's good to see him happy at his new home lol.
We had good times.

Taimur was my gay partner. Ask him about me.

Imran! Study Fool! Why you think I ain't picking up your calls? You're going take away any confidence that I have hahahaha!


----------



## Imy_Coke (Aug 6, 2007)

#baffled I thought it was just cause you were doing Wheaters and KLM, lol, hope you do well though bro.

Did you hear how clinically oriented those medicos papers were, youd better atleast do snell.
p.s.--
“Confidence comes not from always being right but from not fearing to be wrong"
---Peter Mcintryre----
Q.H.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Jahangir said himself he was the most popular or some on else told u.

By the the way taimur has changed since coming to the city, as if he found out their is so much more potential, may that is wny her is not ur partner any more lol.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> Jahangir said himself he was the most popular or some on else told u.
> 
> By the the way taimur has changed since coming to the city, as if he found out their is so much more potential, may that is wny her is not ur partner any more lol.


Oh dear, has taimur found another? Alas, we'll always have Paris....
I "heard" through the shadowy network of Lahori Aunties that he is the most popular...meaning he didn't tell me that.


----------



## birdy (Jun 20, 2010)

Heyyy,

How do you apply to NMC as a foreign student [into the dental section]? What documents are required? Is the HS Transcript and the SAT scores enough? ​


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

birdy said:


> Heyyy,
> 
> How do you apply to NMC as a foreign student [into the dental section]? What documents are required? Is the HS Transcript and the SAT scores enough? ​


That is enough, if you have SAT IIs or APs that's better. You just go through the regular process of getting your equivalency scores and when you apply just check the BDS dental student part and baam. Make sure you put Nishtar as your first choice if you want to come here badly. 

If you don't know about the whole equivalency process and how to actually apply. Then me and you need to have a little sit down. LOL.

-humza


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello ..i want some info regarding Nishtar.
How would you rate this college ? if we check the Merit lists each year it secures 3rd place(excluding FJ being girls exclusive).
Is it really a good college ? 
Should i prefer SIMS,Lahore or NIshtar,Multan ?
how is the enviroment there if you compare it with any Lahori School ..
Any student of Nishtar who could give Answer These Questions ?:happy:


----------

